# Basement 2x2 furring strips, basement clutter, top plate not attached to floor joists



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

.

To install suspended "removable tile" ceilings in your basement, might want to surf contents of:
http://www.armstrong.com/resclgam/na/ceilings/en/us/article18410.html
http://www.diyonline.com/servlet/GIB_BaseT/diylib_article.html?session.docid=491
http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60315

Personally, I would drywall around any duck work, I would use vertical boards around any support posts and only use "removable tile" ceiling tile system in a basement. 

Hope the above URLs help as well...

.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Shallow electrical boxes are available, just don't try to make a lot of connections in the box, not enough room. Ensure you have some form of seperation between the 2x2 and the block wall before fastening, perhaps just building paper, wood and concrete shall not touch. don't forgot to insulate the piece between the 8' mark and the underside of the floor joists. As well, are the areas between the floorjoists already insulated? If not don't miss that either.


----------



## touchsuhas (Dec 23, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Shallow electrical boxes are available, just don't try to make a lot of connections in the box, not enough room. Ensure you have some form of seperation between the 2x2 and the block wall before fastening, perhaps just building paper, wood and concrete shall not touch. don't forgot to insulate the piece between the 8' mark and the underside of the floor joists. As well, are the areas between the floorjoists already insulated? If not don't miss that either.


Chris, thank you for the reply.

Today I applied one coat of waterproof paint on the poured cement wall. Will one more coat suffice for something in between 2x2 and concrete wall?
So we need an insulation between the floor joists in the ceiling? If yes then I will have to cut this insulation several places to account for ceiling clutter. Would you suggest what kind of insulation and what R number should I use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on what part of the country you live in. Check out some of the Holmes on Homes episodes, where they re-do basements.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

No, you don't need to insulate the whole floor, just the area where the joists sit in the concrete wall (at the exterior) usually a R-20 batt with vapour barrier is fine.

Why are you waterproofing the walls? Are they leaking? If so that must be fixed properly BEFORE you start finishing the basement


----------

